
Ask HN: How can I make a custom dumb phone? - bl0b
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for any tips or pointers to resources I could use for designing a custom flip&#x2F;slider cell phone. I want it to be able to make calls, exchange texts, and (maybe) run simple apps that access the internet.<p>My basic motivation is: I much prefer small phones that have actual buttons over the ubiquitous large rectangles with touch screens of today&#x27;s world. Unfortunately, phones like that that are available today either are a) too old and use outdated networks, b) new but seem like they have awfulness engineered into the UI as a feature to push people towards smartphones. None of them seem even remotely hackable, because they&#x27;re all proprietary. The new open phone OSes (like pinephone) are encouraging, but everything still seems to be pretty firmly entrenched in the smartphone paradigm, and don&#x27;t run on semi-dumb phones.<p>I&#x27;ve hacked a bit on arduinos and raspberry pis, so I could figure out how to wire up a pi with a 4G modem with a battery and a screen. The problem is: it would be huge and clunky, and I haven&#x27;t found a &#x27;maker&#x27; friendly phone keyboard or slider&#x2F;flipper mechanism.<p>So.. my question for you all is:
- how would I begin prototyping the hardware involved? 
-- OR --
- how would I go about taking a relatively new flip&#x2F;slider phone and making it run my own OS instead of whatever proprietary code it came with?
-- OR --
any other suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
stevekemp
Take a look here for an epic build:

[http://justine-haupt.com/rotarycellphone/](http://justine-
haupt.com/rotarycellphone/)

No SMS, no internet, but it shows that it is possible if you're dedicated
enough.

Edit: See also these Arduino shields:

[https://www.adafruit.com/category/867](https://www.adafruit.com/category/867)

One walk-through of using one:

[https://learn.adafruit.com/arduin-o-phone-arduino-powered-
di...](https://learn.adafruit.com/arduin-o-phone-arduino-powered-diy-
cellphone)

~~~
bl0b
Thanks for the links! That rotary phone is pretty awesome.

I have poked around on those arduino shields links before - definitely the
route I would go. I was more looking for ideas about how to tie it all
together in a single (small) unit, and maybe that rotary phone posting will
give me some ideas. So thanks again!

------
simonblack
Wouldn't it be more efficient and more convenient to get a dumb-phone or flip-
phone that was made by the nokia or motorola (or other) company back in the
early 2000s (in the pre-iphone era)?

Some of those had internet access, usually just a browser.

As for the OS, if I remember correctly, some were able to be 'rooted' and
another OS installed.

There's certainly a lot of internet delving required, which will make it a
very interesting project. :-)

~~~
bl0b
The main problem is that those old phones use networks that are discontinued
or use signals that are seemingly unable to penetrate some common types of
buildings.

At least, I think that's what's happening. I've had a number of older phones
recently, and they would tend to have terrible service in the middle of the
city, and absolutely no service inside a lot of buildings, especially office
buildings or basements - both places where most people had full service.

~~~
enonevets
Would the revised Nokia 3310 work?

[https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-3310](https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-3310)

It’s basically an old style Nokia rebuilt for the modern era.

